# Screen Printed Transfers



## neghcho (Sep 16, 2005)

When you're using screen printed transfers on dark shirts do you still need to cut around the design? Is there a way to speed up this process? Any tricks of the trade?


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Screen Printed Transfera*

Since plastisol transfers only transfer the ink and not any of the carrier paper, you do not need to cut around the design.

Check out the 'dark shirts' thread to take a look at my experiences trying to get them to work right.


----------



## neghcho (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: Screen Printed Transfera*

What kind of transfers do they screen print onto just out curiosity?

Also where do you guys order your custom screen printed transfers?


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Screen Printed Transfera*

They are just printed on to a carrier paper that costs around 5 to 10 cents each.

The one time I've done plastisol I used Silver Mountain Graphics... AeonTees uses them as well. Seemed to work well enough.


----------



## neghcho (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: Screen Printed Transfera*

I can see how certain designs would be very cheap through silver mountain. 100 or more 1 color designs for a dollar each, not bad but when you get into 4-6 color designs it just gets crazy. 5$ a piece even in bulk? christ.


----------



## buddha (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: Screen Printed Transfera*

Silver Mountain is still the cheapest in price no matter how many colors. The quality is outstanding and the customer support is 1st rate. They have a very quick turnaround time also.


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Screen Printed Transfera*

first-edition.com is the cheapest that I have found. Good quality too.


----------



## MarkSD (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: Screen Printed Transfera*



jdr8271 said:


> first-edition.com is the cheapest that I have found. Good quality too.


I'ved used Firtst Edition and have been pleased with their transfer. good customer support.

Mark in SD


----------



## neghcho (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: Screen Printed Transfera*

Yah, I went with silver mountain, but i'm going to have to be more design wary when it comes to black tshirts with more than 2 colors.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Screen Printed Transfera*

I did have a little annoyance with Silver Mountain initially, because it took them several days to responsd to my initial email about making an order. After that though, no problems.

Another I've seen recommended sometimes is Ace Transfer Co. - I personally dismissed them because of a kinda silly reason: their webpage looked really bad to me, especially the 'fast service' graphic at the top in all its jagged-edged glory.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: Screen Printed Transfera*



Twinge said:


> Another I've seen recommended sometimes is Ace Transfer Co. - I personally dismissed them because of a kinda silly reason: their webpage looked really bad to me, especially the 'fast service' graphic at the top in all its jagged-edged glory.


I don't think that's a silly reason at all. If a print company can't even get web graphics right, I'd be worried about their ability to print well. Plus if they don't even care about their own image, it doesn't bode well for them caring about you the customer.

Sure, the reality may be that they're a fantastic company - but I wouldn't risk it either. Definitely not a silly reason.


----------



## AeonTees (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: Screen Printed Transfera*



jdr8271 said:


> first-edition.com is the cheapest that I have found. Good quality too.


Well, on one color designs, Silver Mtn is a little bit cheaper for 100 transfers (.75/per -vs- .77/per). First edition does seem to be dramatically cheaper for 200 one-color transfers though (.58/per -vs- .70/per). It seems to spread for a while and then get close again at 1,000 transfers.

Also, for 100 one-color designs, Silver Mtn charges 6 bucks shipping. I have no idea how much first edition's shipping rates are at the current time.

I'm gonna place an order for 200 one-color transfers at first edition tomorrow so I can compare both companies for myself. 

Cheers!
Chris...


----------



## neghcho (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: Screen Printed Transfera*

word


.


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Screen Printed Transfera*

first edition does not charge shipping. It is all included.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 26, 2010)

What are screen print transfer? Do i use a heat press to apply them to a t-shirt? Also if i buy stock tranfers from any say proworld or they site you guys mentioned can i sell them online legally?

Sorry if these are dum questions. Im really new at all this.


----------



## floridabruce (Nov 14, 2010)

*Re: Screen Printed Transfera*

5$ a piece even in bulk? christ...

What does Christ have to do with it? Just saying. This is very offensive to many I'm sure.


----------



## beanie357 (Mar 27, 2011)

I have to along with Floridabruce on this one.


----------



## maryplb (Jun 25, 2012)

I can't find the Silver Mountain website.. Does anyone know the website?


----------



## tnsporting90 (Jun 2, 2012)

Nice! 
Actually in heat screen printing t-shirt ,only plastisol ink transfer to printed t-shirt and if we use dark t-shirt for the screen printing it's no matter but if we use on white t-shirt it is to be care fully mind.
Thanks.


----------

